# Price for used 16530EXL



## Junx69 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm looking at a used 16530EXL for sale on craigslist and its listed for $1150. Story on it is it was bought new 3 years ago and used only once before the owner realized it was too big for their needs and got a smaller unit. Pictures show it in good shape and it has been in storage in their garage without gas in it. What do you think on the price? I'm thinking it could be a bit lower. I'm considering this unit because I'll be using it to clean a parking lot for my town home community. Any opinions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

They are nice machines, but they only used 12" augers and impellers. For clearing a parking lot, you'd be better served by something with 14" augers and impellers like an older Ariens ST1032.

Also, the Briggs on the Husqvarna is 16.5 torque, so around 10.5-11hp. If it's advertised as 16.5hp, the seller is misinformed.

The MSRP was $1900, but was likely sold for closer to $1700. $1150 is high.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

It is a discontinued model btw. and some members here have a hard getting support from the company.

Husqvarna 961 93 00-87 16530EXL 30" 342cc Crown Series Two-Stage Snow Blower

Just saying


----------



## Junx69 (Dec 7, 2014)

I noticed the little bit smaller impeller at 12" but I believe this has a high speed impeller running around 1600rpm. The area I'm going to plow is a parking lot/area for my townhouse community, probably 100x25, double that if I'm nice and do my neighboring building's parking area (they had better chip in some gas money!). I haven't read much about this unit other than some have had issues with the wheel traction dogs sticking making the steering function tough but there's an easy fix for that. There seems to be more info about the larger motor 1830EXL and 1830HV (non-hydro). Anyone have any experience with this machine? I'm very curious how the stamped augers work vs ribbon.


----------

